# need an id* new pics



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

better pics on the 6th post


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

Those are terrible pictures. I don't think anyone can clearly identify that guy from those pictures. You need to post new ones.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i say S. brandtii


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> i say S. brandtii


thats what it looks like... even tho the pictures are really shitty


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

It looks like GG's Geryi pics...

Im a noob though.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=108324


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

maybe a little better


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

looks like rhom


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I also support the idea of being an S.Brantii based on appearence but unless we see good pics that clearly saw the fin placement, all can i say is that the fish is a Serrasalmus.....


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

husky_jim said:


> I also support the idea of being an S.Brantii based on appearence but unless we see good pics that clearly saw the fin placement, all can i say is that the fish is a Serrasalmus.....


ill try to get a good side shot tomorrow for you.

and if it is a S.Brantii was 60$ a good deal for him?


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

nice looking fish. where did you get it from?


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

~Silly~Spy said:


> nice looking fish. where did you get it from?


Zoo Creatures


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

S. brandtii for sure


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

appears in the last pic its a brandti


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> appears in the last pic its a brandti


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think S. brandtii as well.
And dude, 60 bucks is a steal for a fish that rare!


----------

